# Communal Scorpions



## lizardminion (Nov 29, 2011)

What species of scorpion can I keep together in the same terrarium? I know a few can do well when kept in colonies, however, I know others are territorial.
When you suggest species, suggest those best for a beginner like me. I do not plan on getting Deathstalkers or Fat-tails at any point in the near future. I would prefer to stick with beginner species. I do know certain Forest Scorps are actually communal, like Heterometrus swammerdami. Also, pandinus imperator is pretty well known and can be kept in colonies. If fed enough and if they have enough space, could Pandimus cavimanus be kept colonially? Could Hadrurus arizonensis be kept together by chance?
Yes, I know Centruroides(Bark Scorpions) can be kept communally and will consider that the next time I find a few Texas Striped Bark Scorpions in my house.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 29, 2011)

Liocheles, Lychas and Isometrus are all good communally. Might be a bit hard to get them over there though


----------



## Sarcastro (Nov 29, 2011)

great communal starters are U.mordax and C.vittatus.. most Centruroides are good communal species. One of the more advanced but, can still be a good starter are B.jacksoni. P.cavimanus are a little more less inclined and will cannibalize, H arizon is a no no most will kill each other but there is a rare occasion on which 2 will be cohabitant


----------



## snippy (Nov 30, 2011)

Many Hottentotta and Rhopalurus spp. can be kept in colonies, too.
And there are many more, of course.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Ludedor24 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoffmannius spinigerus ( Striped devil ) can be kept communally , plus they are good for beginners. Very fun to watch and usually active.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 30, 2011)

snippy said:


> Many Hottentotta and Rhopalurus spp. can be kept in colonies, too.
> And there are many more, of course.
> 
> Regards
> Finn


Hey snippy, can hottentotta jayakaris be kept communally? 
As for the OP, communal species i know is - certain heterometrus, pandinus, tityus, lychas, isometrus and a few others i cant remember. Sacarsto, P Cavimanus is not very communal, they do not tolerate with others well and will most Likely kill the other


----------



## Sarcastro (Nov 30, 2011)

Sarcastro said:


> great communal starters are U.mordax and C.vittatus.. most Centruroides are good communal species. One of the more advanced but, can still be a good starter are B.jacksoni. P.cavimanus are a little more less inclined and will cannibalize, H arizon is a no no most will kill each other but there is a rare occasion on which 2 will be cohabitant


 "for reference"



Hendersoniana said:


> Hey snippy, can hottentotta jayakaris be kept communally?
> As for the OP, communal species i know is - certain heterometrus, pandinus, tityus, lychas, isometrus and a few others i cant remember. Sacarsto, P Cavimanus is not very communal, they do not tolerate with others well and will most Likely kill the other


 You must have miss-read my post as they are not communal is what I stated. I would not consider any of the aforementioned species beginning starters with the exception of pandinus and heterometrus


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 30, 2011)

I must have misread your post, sorry abt that. Are you trying to say that Lychas, Tityus and Isometrus are not a good communal species to begin with or they are just not communal at all? I have seen tityus stigmurus kept as a commute, along with isometrus maculatus and myself, i keep a commute of lychas scutilus, both adults and juvies in the same tank with no cannibalism. I also started this commute not long after i started keeping inverts.


----------



## Sarcastro (Nov 30, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> I must have misread your post, sorry abt that. Are you trying to say that Lychas, Tityus and Isometrus are not a good communal species to begin with or they are just not communal at all? I have seen tityus stigmurus kept as a commute, along with isometrus maculatus and myself, i keep a commute of lychas scutilus, both adults and juvies in the same tank with no cannibalism. I also started this commute not long after i started keeping inverts.


The OP was looking for communal species for a "beginner in the hobby", not that they are communal. Tityus and some of the previous species are not really recommended for a beginner. Yes, you can start with these species but it is not recommended. In my post I suggested U.mordax and C.vittatus for their communal behavior,low venom, and super easy care requirements all of which are good for beginners. I currently have a communal enclosure of C.vittatus with 70+ members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree that tityus may not be as they are quite 'hot', but i dont see anything wrong with lychas though, i would recommend lychas infuscatus. Either way, U Mordax and C Vittatus is good for a beginner, its up to him to decide anyways, i was just merely suggesting some communals at the top of my head .


----------



## snippy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Hey snippy, can hottentotta jayakaris be kept communally?


As a pair definitively yes! I am just trying out a bigger group myself, no problems so far - even as juveniles.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 30, 2011)

C Sculps (az barks) are EZ mode imo, kinda on the hot side though...


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 30, 2011)

snippy said:


> As a pair definitively yes! I am just trying out a bigger group myself, no problems so far - even as juveniles.
> 
> Regards
> Finn


Ok thanks, i may get more now .


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Dec 1, 2011)

I was going to post one of these, but +1 to me for reading before posting! 

Are there any "beginner communal" spp. that'll have a relatively low humidity requirement?  How much room would 15 scorps need?  25?  Any information you can think of would be fantastic.  Also, does anyone mind including a ballpark price?


----------



## snippy (Dec 1, 2011)

Mesobuthus gibbosus is a nice scorpion for a beginner communal and arid setup. But keep in mind the hordes of young that will sooner or later appear 

Regards
Finn


----------

